
Vintage telephone network sounds - ejdyksen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgoIJ9UDm5E
======
ejdyksen
Part 2 is here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkUf3V7XjMU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkUf3V7XjMU)

